# Anyone used Elite Car Care in Maidenhead?



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Would appreciate any comments. Thanks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They're on R32oc.com I think. Have a decent rep. Worth looking on there?


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> They're on R32oc.com I think. Have a decent rep. Worth looking on there?


Thanks.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I've used them for several years. Excellent customer service and very, very well packaged too. Big thumbs up.


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

C7 JFW said:


> I've used them for several years. Excellent customer service and very, very well packaged too. Big thumbs up.


Have you ever had any detailing work done by them, rather than just buying products?


----------

